# Ridgid TS3612 Table Saw



## conban1 (Jul 27, 2011)

I've been looking at a used TS3612 for $300. I believe the model must be nearly 10 yrs old. Looking for opinions on the saw model Re:

- the herculift system
- is the saw sturdy
- worth $300? 
- the power 
- are the wings cast iron?
- fence (I know its 2 piece)
- riving knife? on/off
- t slot mitre gauge, keep it or get a new one?

and anything I've missed as far as pros and cons.

Thanks

C


----------



## jerkylips (May 13, 2011)

I can't give you the answers to all of your questions, but a couple.. I almost bought a 3612 earlier this year off craigslist, but someone else got to it before me. The seller wanted $300, but had agreed to $250. In good shape, (my personal opinion) $300 is a decent, but not great price. It's generally regarded as the best saw that Ridgid has made to date. Wings are cast iron, I believe it has a splitter, not riving knife, & herculift is very good.

This was the last saw Ridgid made with a U.S. made Emerson motor - a good thing. Another good thing - Ridgid changed from a lifetime warranty to a lifetime service agreement with the model that followed this one (3650). The 3612 has lifetime warranty regardless of who owns it - the LSA on the newer saws basically only applies to original owner with the registration documentation.

All in all, it's a nice saw. In my experience (I ended up with a 3660 that I got for $300), this is a tough price point for a used saw - there are tons of cheaper benchtop models out there, & lots of stuff in the $1000 range, but I haven't seen a lot of good quality stuff in this price range. If it were me, I'd probaby move on it (assuming it's in good shape once you see it)


----------



## agallant (Jul 1, 2010)

I sold my ridgid granite top saw that was only a year old for $300. Talk them down or keep looking, I think for $300 you can do better.


----------



## syenefarmer (Dec 19, 2009)

The 3612 was discontinued in August of 2003. I've had one since Feb. of 2003 and IMO it's the best contractor style saw that both Emerson or TTI have produced and badged under the RIDGID logo.

Herc-u-Lift System - Properly assembled this mobile base is second to none. In the up position you can very easily move the saw around with one hand. In the down position the saw becomes rock solid which answers your sturdy question also.

Worth $300 - If it's in immaculate condition then that price is in the ballpark but pushing it. I would think that somewhere in the $225 - $250 might be more realistic.

The Power - 1½ HP motor is plenty strong but many will recommend you only run thin kerf blades with it. I use a thin kerf for ripping but a full kerf for crosscutting and have never had a problem using the full kerf.

Wings - The wings are indeed cast iron on the 3612.

Fence - Not sure what you mean by 2 piece but there is both a front and back rail system on this saw. Each rail is only 1 piece though.

Riving Knife - The 3612 does not come with a riving knife. It does however come with a splitter and blade guard.

Miter Gauge - The OEM miter gauge is like most OEM miter gauges, lacking. I use an Incra 1000SE however the Incra V27 or the V120 would be big steps up from the OEM.


----------



## ChuckM (May 12, 2008)

I have the newer Ridgid model from HD - 3650? with sold cast tron wings (not the latest one with granite top) and I paid $500 something under two years ago. I think the one you're looking at came out before mine. I would consider $180 - 200 tops. I believe the 3612's are not solid wings. For $250 - $300, you probably can get a used 3650.


----------



## conban1 (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback, keep it coming.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Good info so far. Wings are cast iron but are grated. Alignment and blade selection are big factors in determining it's end performance, but in general it should cut the vast majority of things you're likely to throw at it. There's a fixed splitter/guard on these saws…no riving knife available that I'm aware of. The fence rail is single piece, and will give 36" rip to the right of the blade. The stock miter gauge is pretty typical…worth replacing eventually IMHO. I agree that $300 is a reasonable price, but not great…I'd aim at $250….see what else is included and check the condition.


----------



## conban1 (Jul 27, 2011)

Got the saw for $250 after some bargaining. Thanks to all for the input and suggestions to upgrade the saw blade.


----------



## Finn58 (Jun 5, 2020)

I am in search of the Emerson motor for the TS36120, can anyone refer me to a part number or website?


----------

